
Show HN: GateKeeperCLI: environment variables done right - talonbragg
https://github.com/talonbragg/gatekeepercli
======
alexh1
This is a great utility. I'm definitely going to make use of it. I want to
make a couple of additions and potentially open a PR.

~~~
talonbragg
Yes! That would be great!

